# Dry ferts



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I finally found a site that sells dry ferts, namely nitrate, phosphate, and potassium.

I like the Flourish micros, and iron, so I just buy 1L bottles of it from drsfostersmith.

But the macros.. good prices too!

Potassium Nitrate $3 a pound
Potassium Sulfate $3 a pound
Mono Potassium Phosphate $4.99 1/2 pound

I have a surplus, but I thought ever since Greg Watson quit selling this stuff that it was going to be harder to find!
Glad to share this link with all ya'all


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice,
Thanks 
I just sent them an email re; shipping to Canada.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

www.rexgrigg.com sells it too, similar prices

I bought mine from him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Good stuff!! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It looks like shipping to Canada is out of the question for ferts.
I bought some Potassium Nitrate here from a hydroponics store but it didn't work out too good, hard to dissolve and didn't raise the numbers on test kit.
/off to order some stuff from bigalsonline.ca


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/ sells them too. Never bought from them though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Someone needs to create a pinned thread on the use of Ferts only.







Thanks for the link/s.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Someone needs to create a pinned thread on the use of Ferts only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, what _exactly_ are you talking about, doc?

I can try, but I really am a 'dump n flush' guy. -Not real exact with my fertilizing skill. lol 
I would love to help you on this--

The rules I go by is keeping macros in the target area (10-25ppm nitrate, .5-2ppm phosphate, 20ppm potassium)
and adding micros-with extra iron, simply because if I don't use it, my plants turn pale in color.

The only other thing is keeping CO2 @ 30-45ppm, which depends on your water's KH.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Someone needs to create a pinned thread on the use of Ferts only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hmm, what exactly are you talking about, doc?

I can try, but I really am a 'dump n flush' guy. -Not real exact with my fertilizing skill. lol 
I would love to help you on this--

The rules I go by is keeping macros in the target area (10-25ppm nitrate, .5-2ppm phosphate, 20ppm potassium)
and adding micros-with extra iron, simply because if I don't use it, my plants turn pale in color.

The only other thing is keeping CO2 @ 30-45ppm, which depends on your water's KH.
*[/quote]

This is exactly what i mean. I know diddly squat about what kind of macros and micros are needed, what range to have them in even though I have seen that cool calculator on it, what to look for, what kind of test kits will be needed. A Ferts for Dummies article would be helpful







Im probably jumping the gun considering I still am looking at an empty dry tank for this but will feel better if i have a full grasp on things before venturing into it. I know in due time it will come together like a finished puzzle but for now its kind of scrambled.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dosing ferts is usually done with the Estimative Index. You can google it and find long reports or short reports. Tom Barr has a long and detailed report that goes into everything.

Its a dosing schedule with a water change once a week. No checking with test kits.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

A Dippy Eggs,

So if I go with what you listed above I should be good on the ferts? From Green Leaf Aquariums

Potassium Nitrate 
Potassium Sulfate 
Mono Potassium Phosphate 
Seachem Flourish Iron
Seachem Flourish


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nataz said:


> A Dippy Eggs,
> 
> So if I go with what you listed above I should be good on the ferts?
> 
> ...


If you plan on sticking with the hobby until you master it, and keep truckin' through the hard times, I say buy it.
You will be stocked for a good while. I buy the Flourish on drfostersmith.com so I can get the 1 ltr size. It's a little cheaper, and it lasts much longer.

That works for me









I mix the dry ferts a bit on the rough side.. I don't weigh it out or nothing, I just take a tablespoon per 250 ml of tap water for each.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> A Dippy Eggs,
> 
> So if I go with what you listed above I should be good on the ferts?
> 
> ...


If you plan on sticking with the hobby until you master it, and keep truckin' through the hard times, I say buy it.
You will be stocked for a good while. I buy the Flourish on drfostersmith.com so I can get the 1 ltr size. It's a little cheaper, and it lasts much longer.

That works for me









I mix the dry ferts a bit on the rough side.. I don't weigh it out or nothing, I just take a tablespoon per 250 ml of tap water for each.
[/quote]

Well I guess time will tell, but I'm in far enough now that theres no point in turning back now. To be honest I really don't think a planted tank is or will be any harder than a reef tank.. Dry ferts ordered..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nataz said:


> A Dippy Eggs,
> 
> So if I go with what you listed above I should be good on the ferts?
> 
> ...


If you plan on sticking with the hobby until you master it, and keep truckin' through the hard times, I say buy it.
You will be stocked for a good while. I buy the Flourish on drfostersmith.com so I can get the 1 ltr size. It's a little cheaper, and it lasts much longer.

That works for me









I mix the dry ferts a bit on the rough side.. I don't weigh it out or nothing, I just take a tablespoon per 250 ml of tap water for each.
[/quote]

Well I guess time will tell, but I'm in far enough now that theres no point in turning back now. To be honest I really don't think a planted tank is or will be any harder than a reef tank.. Dry ferts ordered..
[/quote]







awesome

And Dr Giggles:
You want to have on hand Nitrate, Phosphate, Potassium, and Micros, like Flourish comprehensive. I also use Iron, because if I don't use it, my plants get pale looking.

You should always have nitrate @ 10-25ppm (this is a must)
Phosphate @ .5-2ppm (a little more won't hurt anything)
potassium @ 20ppm (I don't have a potassium test kit, so I just make sure I add about 2 capfulls per week.
I add Flourish comp. and iron, about 3/4 cap (250ml bottle cap) 1ce a week in my medium light tank (110w over a 75g)

If you have more light than 2wpg, then you will have to add more ferts, that's all. If you have any more questions dr, FIRE AWAY!
Don't go to the front blindfolded!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/A...ion-Method.html Good read on Est.Index.

Any Dippy how many lbs do I need of each of the above to last a year. My tank is a 125g under 2gpw.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/A...ion-Method.html Good read on Est.Index.
> 
> Any Dippy how many lbs do I need of each of the above to last a year. My tank is a 125g under 2gpw.


Most likely around 1lb of nitrate, potassium and 1/2lb phosphate should do it. Give or take a couple months


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just for confirmation -- Potassium Sulphate is the only one that will affect potassium levels. Potassium nitrate will not. Is this a correct assumption ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No, Potassium nitrate will effect potassium levels, but it is minute. Potassium should be around 20ppm, so believe me, it won't matter if there is a bit more in there.

I don't think I have my potassium levels @ 20ppm. Then again, I can never tell because I don't test for it. I add more potassium than anything right now in my tank.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone know the self life of dry nutes?


----------

